# Can you cut a clean out in for me



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Duplex. No floor clean out before leaving the house and no clean out on this stack buried in the center wall


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tap one in with pvc and silicone it shut. That's what they'd do in Wisconsin. AYOH!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Tap one in with pvc and silicone it shut. That's what they'd do in Wisconsin. AYOH!


That's not nice, we do duct tape

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

In Arkansas we use a ball peen hammer and plastic taped on


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Are you sure there's no cleanout behind the wall? I have busted a few walls open to expose a cleanout. It may be facing a stupid direction.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks to be the least intrusive...never used them before...

https://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings/flexible-tap-saddles


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

cable or root said:


> Are you sure there's no cleanout behind the wall? I have busted a few walls open to expose a cleanout. It may be facing a stupid direction.


 looks the same from both sides


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drill a hole with a holesaw then use a T-cone to plug the hole.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Pull the stool and run from there????????


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

JimmyMac said:


> Looks to be the least intrusive...never used them before...
> 
> https://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings/flexible-tap-saddles


You'd still have to get those straps around pipe.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I would chisel enough of the block to get the U bolt around the back of the pipe and then install one of these after you cut a hole with your grinder. I've done it and it works like a charm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Even if you could cut a clean out into that, what's the point? That's a basement window sill next to it, so that could well be 5 feet off the ground. And if you're cabling a cleanout that's 5 feet off the ground, you may as well just go through a toilet, it's easier.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

JimmyMac said:


> Looks to be the least intrusive...never used them before... https://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings/flexible-tap-saddles


I've used those to tap mains, underground the biggest risk is shifting, but as a cleanout I think it would be great.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Outside clean out installed that afternoon. Old man who owns the duplex has had it for decades never had an issue before. 

6" clay outside for about 50ft to city sewer. It's jetted/camera and now he is a yearly root customer. 

Only stools were upstairs and the units were mirror images with back to back hook ups for everything. 

Outside clean out was quickest cleanest way to get the place in service that day IMO


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

JimmyMac said:


> Looks to be the least intrusive...never used them before... https://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings/flexible-tap-saddles


Wow that's a great product. Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

What's the best way to drill a hole into cast iron?


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Lenox has sets of specialty hole saw bits for all applications like tile. http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/lenox-specialty-cutting-hole-saws.aspx


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> What's the best way to drill a hole into cast iron?



Angle grinder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> What's the best way to drill a hole into cast iron?


4 Lb Sledgehammer. 

j/k.


----------

